# Proper way to hook up White DECA intenet adapter



## rlavinder (Oct 22, 2010)

What is the right way to hook up a white DECA internet adapter to a HR24 with Whole Home DVR from the splitter from my dish?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573

There are pics. Any way that works would be right.


----------



## rlavinder (Oct 22, 2010)

Ours is dish to splitter to swim because our splitter is in a crawl space. Should the deca be put on another splitter after the swim and if so what end of the deca goes to receiver and the other end to the splitter?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Am I missing something here... HR24 does not need the DECA as it has it built in... 

or is this hooking the white DECA to your internet connection?


----------



## rlavinder (Oct 22, 2010)

For the internet so I can use the on demand channels.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

A white DECA would need a power supply to be used as a Broadband DECA.
You wouldn't connect it to a receiver. The power supply connects to the coax pigtail. The other end goes to the lnb. The eternet port would connect to your router.


----------



## rlavinder (Oct 22, 2010)

Then does it go after the swm via another splitter with toward lnb toward splitter and the power end plugged in?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There are some images here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2934388#post2934388


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You are most likely talking about the power supply, a black block with a green light. One side sends power to the SWM LNB and the other passes RF to your HR24.

You can put a jumper on the receiver connection and a two way green label SWM splitter. One port to the receiver. The other port would need a jumper and connect to the towards lnb port on the deca. A power supply on sat rec/power side. Ethernet to router.


----------

